# Ever wonder what a Sheltie/Cavalier King Charles/Chinese Crested looks like?



## sheltiemomma (Jul 3, 2011)

We just got the DNA test back on our babies. We adopted mom pregnant unknowingly. Here's a picture of them! They are so cute and such good dogs. So loving and crave attention and love to please. They do like to bark! More so than my full sheltie- ha!
Them now:


















Around half a year:









Young babies!:

















Oh, and of course, beautiful momma:


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Like I always say... Major cute factor


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs! And your mama dog has very beautiful coloring, love that face! That pup with the pink tag is especially adorable.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Adorable fluffballs!


----------



## kitley2001 (Aug 11, 2010)

Very sweet...and Mom too!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

So pretty! You can really see the sheltie in them. Momma is pretty too, I love those merles.


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

what adorable babies! those photos of them around half a year.. oh my goodness. so precious :') momma is also quite lovely!


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Those first two pictures I can definitely see chinese crested in them. What kind of situation did mom come from?


----------



## hequestrian (Jul 26, 2011)

I can definitely see the Chinese Crested as well. They look like little powder puffs


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

I can see the Sheltie and the Chinese Crested, not so much the cavalier, interesting! Darling babies!


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Do those puppies by any chance have littermates named Tango and Mambo?


----------



## AussieNerdQueen (Jul 28, 2010)

The want factor is large..


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

oh my. Shelties are *my* breed....you can see one who passed away in my avatar and my current one, Katie, in my sig line. Those are absolutely gorgeous pups, so is the momma dog. You're not in New England, are you?


----------

